# مشروع الريادة للأياف الضوئة بقيادة الاتصالات السعودية



## م هاشم بن عبداللة (1 ديسمبر 2011)

قرار حكيم ودراسة رائعة لتغيير تكوين الشبكة من نحاسية الي الياف ضوئية 
نود عمل دراسة وبحوث عن ذلك التغيير الريادي 


اخوكم م هاشم الشعلان
0501655565


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (3 ديسمبر 2011)

أخي
السلام عليكم
يبدو أنك طالب جامعي
أخي الحديث عن التحول من شبكة نحاسية إلى ألياف بصرية أشبه بالحديث عن النقلة الحضارية للسعوديين عند بدء انتشار خدمة الهاتف الثابت في البلاد قبل أكثر من أربعين عاما
أنت كمهندس واعد ، بدلا من دراسة تاريخ تطوير التقنية ، ساهم في قيادة التقنية ، تابع صفحات أقسام الهندسة الكهربائية في الجامعات العالمية و ستعرف ما التطورات الحالية و ما الفرص الكامنة التي يمكنك من خلالها الانطلاق بفكرة جديدة

ثم أنت تقول قرار حكيم ، ليس هناك قرار حكيم واحد ، هذه التطورات ناتجة عن أبحاث و دراسات و تطبيقات و تجارب ناجحة و فاشلة و حركة طلب و اقتصاد إذن هي ناتجة عن آلاف القرارات الحكيمة و آلاف الصدف الحميدة و آلاف الدوافع العشوائية
الفضل في هذا كله لله عز و جل أولا ثم للمشاركين في هذا الإنجاز من مهندسين و علماء و صناع قرار في الجامعات و الشركات و الحكومات

عودا على موضوعك ، ما المطلوب بالضبط ؟

وفقك الله


----------



## mahmoud awd (3 ديسمبر 2011)

مالمطلوب بالظبط


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (11 ديسمبر 2011)

الأخ رمى الموضوع و لا عاد شفناه
يا أخي رد علينا ، خلنا نعرف أنت وش تبي بالضبط ، تناقش معانا ، اختلف معانا ، أو اتفق معانا ، على الأقل من باب إثراء الموضوع


----------



## shahin90 (28 مارس 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور للفائده


----------

